

Show HN: Agolo - Your Twitter Personal Assistant - maltantawy

The problem we're solving is unanswered questions on Twitter. We'd love some feedback! You can try us on Twitter with natural language questions about bars &#38; restaurants with # Agolo. Go to Twitter and tweet something like:<p>#agolo drinks in the west village with @m_altantawy<p>(The version we're building  opens Agolo to all questions without the #, and we'll be  drawing answers from each user's unique Twitter network.)
======
frek21
You didn't include the URL

------
a_macgregor
No url ?

~~~
maltantawy
We didn't want to confused anyone. You can try us on Twitter by tweeting
something like: #agolo drinks in the west village with @m_altantawy

But anyhow, here is our url <http://www.agolo.com>

